# Old Kleins with Pressed in Bottom Bracket



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have one of the original made Klein Pulse II made in Chehalis WA. (Not Wisconsin aka Trek) 
Circa 1996
It was the absolute best climbing MTB I've ever ridden. And other racers who borrowed it have made the same assessment. However it is aged and the technology has since progressed. The proprietary Press-fit Klein bottom bracket and square taper BB axle was very stiff for its time. However, this feature prevents the use of some of the newer style external bearing type cranksets. When my BB bearings needed replacement, I retired the frameset and regrettably replaced it with a newer frame. 

Next chapter-- While browsing through the Phil Wood website I was surprised to find a reference to the Klein bottom brackets and discovered that he makes an external press-fit bottom bracket with external bearing cups for older style Klein/Gary Fischer framesets from the early 90s. The Phil Wood bottom bracket allows the adaptation of the newer style cranksets to the older frame allowing me to resurrect the old Klein Pulse II. 

It arrived in the mail this past week. Like all Phil Wood components, this is just too pretty to install where it will be concealed from view. So it's been on my desk at work where coworkers have been oodling it and putting their fingerprints all over it. 

The Klein Pulse II project begins......Stay Tuned.


----------

